# Guppy about to deiliver? (pics)



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Is my guppy ready to give birth to her fry anytime soon? She's been fat like that for a week and a half now so maybe you can help me out from the pictures below. Thanks!!!:fun:


----------



## Kyle (Mar 18, 2006)

mine looks exactly like that aswell


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

anyone??????


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

She looks like she recently had her fry. You'll start to see her really getting big in about another week and a half to two weeks. I will also say that she looks to be quite healthy. Nice purchase.
Tony


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

I think you may be right!!! Now she is not fat at all after I got home from school. I am looking for fry but cant see any and I have never actually seen them in person so i aint sure what to look for exactly. Do you think they are all dead or maybe hiding in the plants?


----------

